# Photo of a Poorly Bred Golden Retriever sold by major national puppy brokerage



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

A multitude of poorly bred Golden Retrievers are being seen outside this fall/winter and sources say they were imported from China by a major puppy brokerage company by the name of Home Depot. :uhoh: As you can clearly see these poorly bred Goldens (at least it says Golden Retriever in the box it came in ), do not conform to the breed standard. 



















Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You got me anne!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL<: 

Maybe they mixed up the parents.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I thought this might lighten the mood after some heated threads recently!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The ears seem a bit long, maybe a DNA test in order to make sure


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> The ears seem a bit long, maybe a DNA test in order to make sure


Remember, these poorly bred Goldens were mass produced in China...and one may be coming to your area soon. :uhoh:


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Thought it was true & was bracing myself to look at the photo lol. They're cute!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha. Good one Anne


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well lets see....it does have two ears, a nose and four legs...at least they got that part right. Very cute...

Happy Holidays!:wave:

Pete


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Anne you are funny! I almost didn't even look.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I almost skipped it too, didn't think I could handle it


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I will be looking for one on my roof around Dec 25!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Not too far off what you find on petfinder when you search for golden retrievers


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:bowrofl::lol::roflmao:
Gave me a smile, but that is surely one ugly golden!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

You had me going then i thought oh know


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> :bowrofl::lol::roflmao:
> Gave me a smile, but that is surely one ugly golden!


It creeps me out to see it!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It's one scary looking dog ......I was holding my breath expecting the worse. LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks! I needed that laugh!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was scared to see what they had done to the breed. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL, Anne! For a few seconds I was suspended in disbelief and ready to be outraged (Home Depot selling puppies?!? What?!?), but I wasn't expecting that. Priceless! 

Edit:


GoldenCamper said:


> The ears seem a bit long, maybe a DNA test in order to make sure


I'm thinking Golden Retriever x Reindeer. CH Northpole's Santa's Helper "Rudolph"?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good one!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bentleysmom said:


> I almost skipped it too, didn't think I could handle it


Me too! Except my curiousity got the better of me. Glad I looked! LOL


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> A multitude of poorly bred Golden Retrievers are being seen outside this fall/winter and sources say they were imported from China by a major puppy brokerage company by the name of Home Depot. :uhoh: As you can clearly see these poorly bred Goldens (at least it says Golden Retriever in the box it came in ), do not conform to the breed standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you have osteoporosis.
Must be a drag on your life.:bowl:


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I was almost convinced is was real except not enough fur 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You got me...good one. :


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha, this is to funny!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

That is pretty funny! BUT - - - inquiring minds want to know - did you buy one??


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If it was purchased as a golden, you've been ripped off  Looks more like a dachsund to me!!! (You got me too !)


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

Phew! I was terrified to look, LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, I sure hope I don't see one of these in my neighborhood.


----------

